
Flow, a static type checker, designed to find type errors in JavaScript programs - dutchbrit
http://www.flowtype.org/
======
mchahn
> Flow requires that you add type annotations for functions that are exported
> from a module (defined in one file and used in another).

Darn. I had hoped to try this out but a high percentage of my vars go between
modules. I try to write modules as small as possible.

